

Samsung warns customers not to discuss personal info in front of their TV - jacquesm
https://twitter.com/xor/status/564356757007261696/photo/1

======
beyti
Really can't believe the diff here, nice catch.

~~~
a3n

      $ diff -s samsungpolicy.txt orwell1984.txt
      Files samsungpolicy.txt and orwell1984.txt are identical

